# i get a runtime error '481' - invalid picture



## crazyinengla (Jun 10, 2005)

when i try to open up the content manager in Ultimate Trainz Collection by Auran - i get this runtime error '481' - invalid picture - this never happened before. any help would greatly be appreciated  - ive googled but nothing relating to my problem


----------



## DeLorean (Sep 22, 2005)

THIS should hopefully lead to your solution if it accepts the URL.

if the URL doesn't work, search for the Visual Basic 6 runtimes service pack 6 or 'vbrun60sp6.exe'

as i did a google and found the same errors on both a spyware site and a forum for digital cameras both were 'error 481' but were for different programs, yet the solution in both cases pointed to the microsoft visual basic runtimes, it seems part of your game may have been created in visual basic.


----------



## crazyinengla (Jun 10, 2005)

nope it didnt help im afraid, the error still persists  :down: 

its not an urgency but my actual game is telling me to go to my contents manager because there is something wrong with some of my content. - but i cant access it anymore   

the game itself works perfectly fine - even better now - just this contents manager 

this happened ever since i disk defragmented - hmm i wonder if there is a connection??


----------

